# Are my bindings too big?



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hellu

First I wanted to say that I haven't really setup my board before, usually the store does it for me  But this time I'm trying to do it all by myself, and I noticed that my boots are not centered on the board...

Ive mounted the bindings baseplate as far forwards as possible, and the highback is also as far forwards as I think is possible, but its still not centered. Its a size L Burton Cartel Re:flex which I use with Nike Zoom Dks in size 10 (Used size 11 before with another brand). As you also can see on the picture, ive tryed to aligne the highbacks with the board, which also leaves a little gap with heelcup, I dont know if thats bad or not but ye.

So are my bindings too large?


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

The Burton L-Bindings are surprisingly big. I use the center mounting holes with my size 14 reduced foot-print boots. The non-reflex versions had a lot more front-back adjustment range - that's working against you as well.

The binding is definitely big for your boots, if you can easily exchange it against a medium, you should probably do that.

It's normal that the highback doesn't fit the heel-loop perfectly, especially if you rotate it. But it should be close to touching at the forward lean adjustment screw - hard to tell from the picture (push it back as much as possible into the heel-loop).


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm, I got the bindings last last christmas so I cant exhange them : P
Looks like I might have to buy new ones then... Or drill out some new holes?


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Nerozor said:


> Hmm, I got the bindings last last christmas so I cant exhange them : P
> 
> Looks like I might have to buy new ones then...


If they are already used, just try it. Not ideal, but I've seen worse...


> Or drill out some new holes?


What won't work (unless you like living dangerously). They reduced the adjustment range on purpose to have enough strength in the disk.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Ye ill buy some Union Atlas on sale then. 
Lesson learned! Dont always trust the guys at the shop!


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

How importent is it that its completly centered? Like equal overhang?


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

Nerozor said:


> How importent is it that its completly centered? Like equal overhang?


It's not necessary to be centered, but depends on the rider how much it will effect them depending on the toe/heel ratio. I learn't with toe underhang and at least a half inch of heel overhang due to small feet and lack of binding adjustment.


----------



## Cranners (Jan 28, 2014)

*Same thing happened to me!*

Hello 

I've been boarding for years and I'd thought I'd treat myself to a new pair of EST's Cartels to fit my new board 158 Easy living shape 251mm width. I have UK size 9.5 boots so I said to the website I need Medium bindings they said no you need Large. When I got them they seemed massive and to get my boots anywhere level overhanging I had to put them with the baseplate hanging over my toe edge of my board but still way too much overhang on heel edge.

I put them down to smallest size poss but still bottom of shin was rubbing agaist top strap and I had not toe drag but baseplate drag on my toe edge which drove me mad! I was also not centered on the board so buttering and general steadyness on the board was bad! not to mention real bad lack of response.

Try Medium bindings they fit a normal non wide board better. I changed my Bindings back to my old Cartels which are medium and sanity was restored! I asked the guy at my local shop where I did not get the bindings from and he said always try and go for Medium bindings with normal size boards. He knows some riders with size 11 boots who still choose medium bindings! It's wierd the Burton binding sizing is like Large for you and me but by your photo those bindings look way too big for your board and boots. Best thing to do is go to your local shop with your board and boots and try everything! Strap in and check how bindings feel and fit your board! Hope this helps?



Nerozor said:


> Hellu
> 
> First I wanted to say that I haven't really setup my board before, usually the store does it for me  But this time I'm trying to do it all by myself, and I noticed that my boots are not centered on the board...
> 
> ...


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

it's been nearly 3 months OP probably has new bindings or has learnt to deal with them lol


----------



## Cranners (Jan 28, 2014)

Just didn't want him to fly off into a tree and break his ankles! that's all.




ThisIsSnow said:


> it's been nearly 3 months OP probably has new bindings or has learnt to deal with them lol


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha!

But yeah, the binding size L/XL is too big for my shoes, even tho it says that it "should" fit.
So I got new bindings in M/L


----------

